# اريد ان اكون مسيحى



## mahmoudboos (22 يونيو 2010)

اريد الدخول لكن حياتي كله هتتغير انا حاولت الدخول الي اقرب كنيسه لكن خفت من الامان اللي وقف بره لكن انا نفسي انضم الي هذا الدين الرائع لكن حياتي وشغلي وعمري كله هيتغير مش عارف ممكن اعمل ايه


----------



## حمورابي (22 يونيو 2010)

*أهلاً وسهلاً 
الزميل / محمود 
هل لديك إيمان داخلي يدفعك الى القبول ويحفزك على قبول السيد المسيح مخلص شخصي لحضرتك . ! *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يونيو 2010)

*اخ محمود لقد تم نقل مشاركتك لموضوع منفصل
اهلا وسهلا بيك معانا
بدعوك لقراءة هذا الموضوع كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟ ​*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2010)

*فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا فانا قد غلبت العالم
ان كانوا قد فعلوا هذا بالعود الرطب فكم باليابس
كويس انك عارف ان الموضوع مش سهل وفى تضحيات كتير
بس تستاهل لاعظم اله عرفناه فى الكون
اتاكد من نفسك ولو فعلا جواك اشتياق للايمان بالمسيح متضيعوش من جواك وكمله وهو هيكمل معاك
*


----------



## Critic (22 يونيو 2010)

*اهلا اخى العزيز*
*ممكن تحكيلنا ليه عايز تدخل المسيحية و ايه اللى حصل معاك بالظبط ؟*


----------



## mm4jesus (22 يونيو 2010)

critic قال:


> *اهلا اخى العزيز*
> *ممكن تحكيلنا ليه عايز تدخل المسيحية و ايه اللى حصل معاك بالظبط ؟*


شوف انا تقريبا كنت نفس حالته بس شلت الخوف من داخلي اي نعم مادخلتش كنيسه من قبل
بس احب اقولك ان حبيت اكون مسيحي هو اخلاق المسيحين وتعاملهم عموما علي راي المثل كل اناء ينضح بما فيه اي نعم صادفت شخصيات مسيحيه سيئه لكن تعاليم دينكم سمحه جدا
حبكم لبعض تعاونكم مع بعض روح الاخوه لا اكتر  احسن من روح العداء والتشرد اللي بيتمتع بها معظم ابناء الدين الاخر دا بالنسبه لتجربتي ليستفاد منها غيري حتي لو صاحب الموضوع


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 يونيو 2010)

ليه بتخافوا من دخول الكنيسة ؟؟؟
الكنيسة نقول عليها بيت الله .. لان بها تقام الصلوات والتسبيحات والخدمات .

الكننيسة مش حجارة .. الكنيسة اشخاص .. ادخل الى الكنيسة ( روح لكنيسة بعيدة عنك عشان الامان ) . ادخل وسبح .
هتحس باحساس جميل .. جرب مش هتخسر حاجة .


----------



## mm4jesus (22 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ليه بتخافوا من دخول الكنيسة ؟؟؟
> الكنيسة نقول عليها بيت الله .. لان بها تقام الصلوات والتسبيحات والخدمات .
> 
> الكننيسة مش حجارة .. الكنيسة اشخاص .. ادخل الى الكنيسة ( روح لكنيسة بعيدة عنك عشان الامان ) . ادخل وسبح .
> هتحس باحساس جميل .. جرب مش هتخسر حاجة .


بيجي علي بالي كتير احاول ادخل لكن باحس اني حاكون تايه او انها عالم لا اعرف فيه شي او يمكن بيتهيالي لدلك بتراجع عن الفكره عموما حتي لو مادخلتش كنيسه طول عمري فالمسيح في القلب


----------



## mm4jesus (22 يونيو 2010)

بص ياصاحب الموضوع عشان اقصر عليك المسافات واسف لو ردودي كتيره او ممله
عاوز تنتصر بجد سيبك من اي شي فقط اعمل 3 حاجات
1-حب المسيح كاخوك واطلب اي شي منه
2-حب اخوانك المسيحين هنا وهناك وهناك....+اقرا كتير في الكتاب المقدس
3-حب اعدائك وصلي لمن يسي اليك
اتمني اكون ساعدتك


----------



## Kiril (22 يونيو 2010)

انصحك بقراءة الكتاب المقدس
انجيل متي العهد الجديد اولا


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (22 يونيو 2010)

Hi brother i well come you in our co city is god thing that u think that the god is one and every one want to know hem only throw Jesus Christ who don the salvation as the word of god and his begotten son ........!I. read s. Paul the Roman first and the second ... Bible new testimony.....at the beginning ...if any question ask before any thing if you gut a confuse pray from heart to god any where from mind that you really want to know the truth nothing ex pt the truth remember that the god knew and red your mind even before your praying ....!Raafat

ترجمة ملخصة من المشرف 

الأخ *رفعت برسوم *يرحب بالعضو السائل ويقول:
لا أحد يستطيع أن يعرف الله الإ عن طريق يسوع المسيح الذي هو كلمة الله والذي جعل بنفسه خلاصا للعالم.
اقرأ العهد الجديد من اوله ورسالة بولس الى أهل رومية الأصحاح الأول والثاني.
إسأل إذا لم تفهم، وصلي الى الله بفكرك ومن كل قلبك في أي مكان طالبا منه معرفة الحق. وتأكد أن الله يعرف ويقرأ فكرك حتى بدون أن تقوله.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 يونيو 2010)

لا تنتظر واسرع الى الحبيب يسوع المسيح هو فى انتظارك


----------



## أَمَة (22 يونيو 2010)

mahmoudboos قال:


> اريد الدخول لكن حياتي كله هتتغير انا حاولت الدخول الي اقرب كنيسه لكن خفت من الامان اللي وقف بره لكن انا نفسي انضم الي هذا الدين الرائع لكن حياتي وشغلي وعمري كله هيتغير مش عارف ممكن اعمل ايه


 
المسيحية ليست ناديا ندخل أو ننضم اليه لأنها ليست دينا بل هي *حياة شركة مع الله *الذي *خلق الإنسان حبا به*، *ومن أجله خلق هذا العالم.*

تبدأ هذه الحياة على الإرض بإيمانك بقبولك أن السيد يسوع المسيح هو الله الكلمة الذي تجسد وصلب ومات وقام من في اليوم الثالث وصعد الى السماء من أجل خلاص البشر وانت واحد منهم؟

حياتك وشغلك وعمرك كله هيتغير!!!! طبعا. اقرأ مرة اخرى المشاركة #*4* 

ولكن هذا التغيير يقابله حياة أبدية مع الله. يقول السيد المسيح:

متى الأصحاح 16 العدد 26 لأَنَّهُ *مَاذَا يَنْتَفِعُ الإِنْسَانُ لَوْ رَبِحَ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ وَخَسِرَ نَفْسَهُ؟* أَوْ *مَاذَا يُعْطِي الإِنْسَانُ فِدَاءً عَنْ نَفْسِهِ؟* 



عليك أن تختار. هل تريد أن تبقى حياتك القصيرة على الأرض كما هي لكي لا تخسر شيئا مما لديك؟ ام تريد أن تربح أبدية مقابل تنازلات أرضية.
متى الأصحاح 10 العدد 37 مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي وَمَنْ أَحَبَّ ابْناً أَوِ ابْنَةً أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي 
متى الأصحاح 10 العدد 38 وَمَنْ لاَ يَأْخُذُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعُنِي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي. 

فكر في أبديتك ولا تتردد.  يقول الروح القدس:

"الْيَوْمَ إِنْ سَمِعْتُمْ صَوْتَهُ فَلاَ تُقَسُّوا قُلُوبَكُمْ،" 

إبدأ بقراءة الكتاب المقدس العهد الجديد بإنجيل متى لتتعرف على السيد المسيح وكلمته التي هي حياة ابدية، وصلي له بكل عفوية معترفا له بكل ما في فكرك وهو سيأخذ يدك ويرشدك.

سلام ونعمة المسيح لك ومعك


----------



## mahmoudboos (28 يونيو 2010)

انا خايف اخسر كل حاجه في حياتي علشان كده انا مسيحي في قلبي فقط واقر واتعلم الدين هل هذا ممكن لكن اذا اعلنت الموضوع ده نهايتي هي الشارع 
وشكر


----------



## ريما 14 (28 يونيو 2010)

mahmoudboos قال:


> انا خايف اخسر كل حاجه في حياتي علشان كده انا مسيحي في قلبي فقط واقر واتعلم الدين هل هذا ممكن لكن اذا اعلنت الموضوع ده نهايتي هي الشارع
> وشكر



اخي في الله اذا كنت فعلا عرفت دين الحق ايا كان هاد الدين كما تقول فاكمل طريقك و لاتخف
وان تموت في النور خير لك من ان نعيش في الظلمة اذا كان الدين لحق فعلا

وعليك السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## Critic (28 يونيو 2010)

> انا خايف اخسر كل حاجه في حياتي علشان كده انا مسيحي في قلبي فقط واقر واتعلم الدين هل هذا ممكن لكن اذا اعلنت الموضوع ده نهايتي هي الشارع
> وشكر


*متتسرع فى العلان *
*لكل شيئ تحت السماء وقت*
*المسيح علمنا كونوا حكماء كالحيات و بسطاء كالحمام*
*خليك مؤقتا فى قلبك مسيحى*
*و صلى و ربنا هيدبر كل حاجة من عنده من غير ما تتسرع و بلاش تاخذ اى خطوة من غير ما تكون مستعد ليها*


----------



## نغم (28 يونيو 2010)

سلام المسيح معك اخ محمود انا اشكر الرب على صراحتك التى سوف تساعدك كثيرا 

الايمان بيسوع المسيح يحتاج لشجاعة وجرءة منك لذا اعلق على كلماتك هذه التى اقتباستها 



mahmoudboos قال:


> انا خايف اخسر كل حاجه في حياتي علشان كده انا
> مسيحي في قلبي فقط واقر واتعلم الدين هل هذا ممكن لكن اذا اعلنت الموضوع ده نهايتي هي الشارع
> وشكر


 
واقول ماقاله الرب يسوع 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/CR.aspx?yoyo=40007013&soso=4*ادخلوا **من **الباب **الضيق *، لأنه واسع *الباب *ورحب الطريق الذي يؤدي إلى الهلاك ، وكثيرون هم الذين يدخلون *منه *(مت 7 : 13)

فالمسيح عندما دعانا الى الايمان به عرفنا ماهو الطريق وكيفية السلك في لذلك قال ايضا 

اجتهدوا أن تدخلوا *من http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/CR.aspx?yoyo=42013024&soso=6*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/CR.aspx?yoyo=42013024&soso=6*الباب **http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/CR.aspx?yoyo=42013024&soso=18الضيق *، فإني أقول لكم : إن كثيرين سيطلبون أن يدخلوا ولا يقدرون (لو 13 : 24)

فاحذر يااخي واسعى ان تجتهد لكى تدخل ولاتكون فقط من الناس الذين يريدون ان يدخلوا ولا يقدروا 
يريدون ولا يفعلون 

عندما قرأت تعليق هذا ذكرنى بمثل قاله يسوع للجموع  ساقتبسه لك واتمنى ان تقرأءه

3اسمعوا هوذا الزارع قد خرج ليزرع 4وفيما هو يزرع سقط بعض على الطريق ، فجاءت طيور السماء وأكلته 5وسقط آخر على مكان محجر ، حيث لم تكن له تربة كثيرة ، فنبت حالا إذ لم يكن له عمق أرض6ولكن لما أشرقت الشمس احترق ، وإذ لم يكن له أصل جف 7وسقط آخر في الشوك ، فطلع الشوك وخنقه فلم يعط ثمرا 8وسقط آخر في الأرض الجيدة ، فأعطى ثمرا يصعد وينمو ، فأتى واحد بثلاثين وآخر بستين وآخر بمئة 

لم يفهم الجموع المقصود من هذا المثل ففسر يسوع هذا المثل للتلاميذ واتمنى ايضا تقراءه  وتركز  

14الزارع يزرع الكلمة  15وهؤلاء هم الذين 

على الطريق : حيث تزرع الكلمة ، وحينما يسمعون يأتي الشيطان للوقت وينزع الكلمة المزروعة في قلوبهم16
وهؤلاء كذلك هم الذين زرعوا 

على الأماكن المحجرة : الذين حينما يسمعون الكلمة يقبلونها للوقت بفرح17ولكن ليس لهم أصل في ذواتهم ، بل هم إلى حين . فبعد ذلك إذا حدث ضيق أو اضطهاد من أجل الكلمة ، فللوقت يعثرون 
18وهؤلاء هم الذين

 زرعوا بين الشوك :
 هؤلاء هم الذين يسمعون الكلمة19وهموم هذا العالم وغرور الغنى وشهوات سائر الأشياء تدخل وتخنق الكلمة فتصير بلا ثمر  20وهؤلاء هم 

الذين زرعوا على الأرض الجيدة : الذين يسمعون الكلمة ويقبلونها ، ويثمرون : واحد ثلاثين وآخر ستين وآخر مئة
مرقس الاصحاح 4

وانا اقول لك اخي ايضا تشجع والقي على الرب همك وهو يعتنى بك  لانه لايدع الصديق يتزعع

واتمنى ايضا ان تقرأ هذه الايات من الكتاب المقدس

وَيَتَّكِلُ عَلَيْكَ الْعَارِفُونَ اسْمَكَ. لأَنَّكَ لَمْ تَتْرُكْ طَالِبِيكَ يَا رَبُّ. 
مزمور 9 الاية 10

وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ يَا أَحِبَّائِي: لاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ مَا يَفْعَلُونَ أَكْثَرَ. 
5 بَلْ أُرِيكُمْ مِمَّنْ تَخَافُونَ: خَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِي بَعْدَمَا يَقْتُلُ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ يُلْقِيَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ. نَعَمْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنْ هَذَا خَافُوا! 
6 أَلَيْسَتْ خَمْسَةُ عَصَافِيرَ تُبَاعُ بِفَلْسَيْنِ وَوَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا لَيْسَ مَنْسِيّاً أَمَامَ اللهِ؟ 
7 بَلْ شُعُورُ رُؤُوسِكُمْ أَيْضاً جَمِيعُهَا مُحْصَاةٌ! فَلاَ تَخَافُوا. أَنْتُمْ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ عَصَافِيرَ كَثِيرَةٍ! 
8 وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: كُلُّ مَنِ اعْتَرَفَ بِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ يَعْتَرِفُ بِهِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ قُدَّامَ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ. 
9 وَمَنْ أَنْكَرَنِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ يُنْكَرُ قُدَّامَ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ. 
لوقا اصحاح 12 

12 وَجَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَعِيشُوا بِالتَّقْوَى فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ يُضْطَهَدُونَ. 
تيثاموس 2 الاصحاح 3 الية 12

وعود للمضطهدين

7 مُلْقِينَ كُلَّ هَمِّكُمْ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ يَعْتَنِي بِكُمْ. 
بطرس 1 الاصحاح 5 الاية 7

10 لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ. لاَ تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلَهُكَ. قَدْ أَيَّدْتُكَ وَأَعَنْتُكَ وَعَضَدْتُكَ بِيَمِينِ بِرِّي. 
اشعياء الاصحاح 41 الاية 10

 
وسلام الرب معك




 اذ ماذا ينفع الانسان ان ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه ؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (28 يونيو 2010)

*يا محمد هقولك حاجة
المسيح مش عايزنا نصوت بالبوق قدامنا لما نؤمن بيه
يكفى قلبك يكون قبله ومؤمن بيه كاملا وميهموش اى حاجة غير ان قلبك يكون معاه
متخفش احنا معانا اله قهر ممكلة الظلمة وجعلها تحت اقدامنا 
*


----------



## أَمَة (28 يونيو 2010)

*أعود واكرر أنه*

*تم حذف جميع المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع
والمشاركات الجانبية*
*وقد أنذر الإعضاء المخالفون بدون تمييز
يرجى من جميع الأعضاء وبدون تمييز أيضا*

*الإلتزام بالنظام وضبط النفس*​


----------



## كلمآت (28 يونيو 2010)

حررت الرسالة لأنها ليست في مكانها الصحيح.

أرجوك أخي *كلمآت *أن تقرأ ردي هنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=97184&vmid=278156#vmessage278156

أمة


----------



## أَمَة (28 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> اخي في الله اذا كنت فعلا عرفت دين الحق ايا كان هاد الدين كما تقول فاكمل طريقك و لاتخف
> وان تموت في النور خير لك من ان نعيش في الظلمة اذا كان الدين لحق فعلا
> 
> وعليك السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته


 

أحسنتي يا أهل المودة في نصيحتك للأخ *محمود*

يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 12 *ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً*: «*أَنَا* *هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ*».


----------



## أَمَة (28 يونيو 2010)

mahmoudboos قال:


> انا خايف اخسر كل حاجه في حياتي علشان كده انا مسيحي في قلبي فقط واقر واتعلم الدين هل هذا ممكن لكن اذا اعلنت الموضوع ده نهايتي هي الشارع
> وشكر


 

اليك كلام السيد المسيح في الخسارة والرب:

 متى الأصحاح 16 العدد 26 لأَنَّهُ مَاذَا يَنْتَفِعُ الإِنْسَانُ لَوْ رَبِحَ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ وَخَسِرَ نَفْسَهُ؟ أَوْ مَاذَا يُعْطِي الإِنْسَانُ فِدَاءً عَنْ نَفْسِهِ؟ 

 مرقس الأصحاح 8 العدد 36 لأَنَّهُ مَاذَا يَنْتَفِعُ الإِنْسَانُ لَوْ رَبِحَ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ وَخَسِرَ نَفْسَهُ؟ 

 لوقا الأصحاح 9 العدد 25 لأَنَّهُ مَاذَا يَنْتَفِعُ الإِنْسَانُ لَوْ رَبِحَ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ وَأَهْلَكَ نَفْسَهُ أَوْ خَسِرَهَا؟ 

ولكن الكتاب المقدس يقول أيضا:

الجامعة الأصحاح 3 العدد 1 لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ. 

يعني تترك للرب وقت إعلانك وهو يتدبر.

وعندما يجيئ الوقت ستكون مستعدا وستعلم ذلك، والذي سيعلن سيكون الروح القدس الذي سيسكن فيك.

حتى ذلك الوقت استمر في القراءة *والصلاة *التي هي روح يحيي أيضا.


----------



## Kerya_Layson (30 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الحبيب محمد 
احبط تحيك المسيحيه
سلام ونعمه

اخى الحبيب اود ان اقول لك ان الله الذى خلق الجبال وما فوقها وخلق الارض وما عليها وخلق السماء وما بها
يستطيع ان يغير قلوب بنى البشر الحجريه الى قلوب لحميه ويغير القلوب الحاقده لكلمته الى قلوب القداسه والبر
لذلك نشكر الله لاجلك ولاجل تعامله معك كنموذح حى لعمل الله مع كثيرين
فهو يجول يصنع خيرا الى الان ويضع ايديه على كل احد فيشفيه
هذا هو الهنا مثلما تعودنا وعشنا معه.. فنفتخر به ونمجد صليبه

احب اقول لك ايضا
ان ابائنا الرسل الابرار والمؤمنين فى القرون الاولى فى بدايه خدمتهم كانوا قد باعوا كل شىء وتركوا كل شىء من اجل محبتهم للملك المسيح
فهم تركوا بيوتهم وتركوا لذتهم فى الحياه وتركوا سعاده العالم
وتمسكوا بمحبه المسيح التى تفوق اى شعور ارضى
بل وتمسكوا بالمسيحل اخر قطره دم  ممكن ان تبذل
لذلك يااخى الحبيب عليك ان 
تتقوى بدم المسيح
تتقوى بصليب المسيح
تتقوى بكلمات المسيح التى فيها الحياه

هؤلاء الذين تركوا كل شىء من اجل المسيح لم يرجعوا فارغين كلا
فالمسيح له المجد مجدهم على الارض فى ذاته 
فهو الذى اعطاهم ان يصيروا قديسين
ويصنعون قوات وعجائب امام الذين يضطهدونهم
واعطاهم سلام عجيب فى وسط الالام والاشواك
فقال القديس
احسبوه كل فرح يااخوتى حينما تقعون فى تجارب متنوعه عالمين ان تعبكم ليس باطلا فى المسيح الذى يقوينى
لذلك هم كانوا يستريحون ويسعدون بالامهم وعذاباتهم من اجل الملك المسيح

فالمسيح هو من بذل ذاته اولا
هو من احب خاصته فتجسد من علو مجده
هو الذى ارتضى ان يتألم ويجلد ويصلب ويهان من اجل محبته لنا
رغم كلمه قدرته هذه التى ان اراد ان يبيد بها اعدائه لفعل
ولاكنه كان مقتدرا جدا ومتواضع ايضا

لذلك يااخى تمسك بوعود الله وتكلم معه دائما
اقرأ كلمات الكتاب المقدس وعيش حياه المسيح كما بالكتاب المقدس 
تامل الامه وتامل عذاباته واطلب من الله القادر على كل شىء ان يرشدك
ادخل الكنيسه بكل شجاعه (يفضل ان تكون بعيده عنك لسلامتك) وصلى مع المؤمنين 
لا احد يسئل احد ما دينك داخل الكنيسه
اهتم بحياتك فانت مدفوع فيك دم ثمين

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويكون امامك  يرشد طريقك ويخلص نفسك
فهو الذى ارشد شعبه بعمود نار من السماء وسحابه ترشدهم وهو الذى يستطيع ان يضبط الكل
ويستطيع ان يحررك ان اردت


----------

